# Nikon Releases Q3 2016 Financials



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 4, 2016)

```
Nikon has released their financials for Q3 of 2016.</p>
<p>Revenue doesn’t appear to have gone up, but operating income has, to the tune of about 8% over Q3 of last year. I’m sure the accountants out there will have a far better summary than I do.</p>
<p>You can <a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=17639" target="_blank">head on over to  The-Digital-Picture</a> for links to all the relevant information.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Alwin (Feb 4, 2016)

Q3 2016 already ????

Did I miss something??


Alwin


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 4, 2016)

Alwin said:


> Q3 2016 already ????
> 
> Did I miss something??



Yes, you missed how Nikon defines a fiscal year (FY) which incidentally is the same way the Japanese government – and the governments of several other countries around the world – defines it. Canon's FY corresponds to the calendar year (CY), which is fairly common for companies that are publicly traded on US stock exchanges (although the US government's FY doesn't correspond to the CY, nor to Japan's FY).


----------



## zim (Feb 4, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Alwin said:
> 
> 
> > Q3 2016 already ????
> ...



2016 ? I think Alwin was inferring a typo no?


----------



## Zv (Feb 4, 2016)

zim said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Alwin said:
> ...



Fiscal year 2016 ends on March 31st, 2016. After that it will be fiscal year 2017. So these are results for Oct - Dec 2015.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Feb 4, 2016)

The camera business continues to suffer with declining volumes. Nikon is heavily dependent on camera sales - it represents 80% of their positive operating income and supports other businesses and corporate overhead. Key phrases from the Nikon material include: 

For 3rd Q:
"Imaging Products Business -Both sales and operating income decreased, year on year, for the 3rd quarter and three quarters total. -Digital SLR cameras and interchangeable lenses fell short of the planned sales volume"
... full year forecast:
"Imaging Products Business -Sales forecast is downwardly revised by 10 billion yen as a result of the revised market forecast and because of the postponement of new D500 launch"

CIPA just released their 2016 forecast showing built-in lens camera shipments expected down again almost 25% for 2016. Likewise interchangeable lens cameras down 5% and lenses for ILC down 8%.

No wonder Nikon chose to downgrade their estimates as well. All manufacturers continue to struggle with adjusting capacity and reducing overhead to remain successful. The good news is that Nikon does not seem to be cutting its R&D investment.


----------



## zim (Feb 4, 2016)

Zv said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



So the fiscal year is determined by the end year not the start year, you learn something new every day! thanks for the explanation


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 5, 2016)

Late breaking news: Word on the street has it that Chinese firm Xiaomi intends to purchase Nikon (NINOY) after a disappointing 3rd quarter.


----------

